# Last One before Christmas!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

This is going to be the start of my last project, before Christmas, I promise! :lmao: It was so nice outside today, that I decided to remove the back blade from the Belarus and cut off the 3pt. hookup. After I had everything ground down smooth, I brought the blade inside the garage. The six foot blade was originally off an old farm tractor with FEL, that my father owned back in the sixties. Since then, it's been on the front of three farm tractors and my Jeep CJ-7. Then it became my back blade for the Belarus, now it is going on the front of the Bobcat! It's going to be used to plow the driveway when there is less than six inches of snow. Any deeper/heavier then that, I'll use the Belarus. Because the Bobcat doesn't have a quick attach on the loader, ( Yet! ) I'll leave the bucket on and make up some kind of an adapter for the blade. Here are some pictures I took today showing what I have to work with. Bye ( Thomas, if you see this post, the wife has wanted this for a while now! ) :lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats heck of holiday project.

Soooo the Bulldog sharing its toy/toys also plowing time w/Bobcatoutta here 

Will setup 45 degree each way?
Shall be looking forward updates on project.

"the wife has wanted this for a while now! "
This old dog knows better than to tree that one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

For a mounting, how about a "C" shaped bracket that you can slip the bucket's cutting edge into and then have a load binder hold the top edge to that clevis you have on there. You could have it hooked up in less than a few minutes, and it would be sandwiched to the bucket, so you could adjust the cutting angle of the blade to be aggressive for hard snow or mild for those first few snows. You might want to put a couple pins through the "C" bracket and the bucket to keep the bottom edge from coming off, or you could have a chain that wraps from the bottom of the "C" channel around the back of the bucket to the top edge of the blade and have a load binder pull it snug. That would take care of both the bottom and top mounting in one easy step.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> For a mounting, how about a "C" shaped bracket that you can slip the bucket's cutting edge into and then have a load binder hold the top edge to that clevis you have on there. You could have it hooked up in less than a few minutes, and it would be sandwiched to the bucket, so you could adjust the cutting angle of the blade to be aggressive for hard snow or mild for those first few snows. You might want to put a couple pins through the "C" bracket and the bucket to keep the bottom edge from coming off, or you could have a chain that wraps from the bottom of the "C" channel around the back of the bucket to the top edge of the blade and have a load binder pull it snug. That would take care of both the bottom and top mounting in one easy step.


That's pretty close to what I have in mind, Country Boy. I'll up date this post more after Christmas. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"I'll up date this post more after Christmas."

Whatchu mean..gotta wait that long..thats toying w/our emotions.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"I'll up date this post more after Christmas."

Whatchu mean..we gotta wait that long thats toying w/our emotions.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Thats heck of holiday project.
> 
> Soooo the Bulldog sharing its toy/toys also plowing time w/Bobcatoutta here It took awhile, but the two are finally starting to get along! :lmao:


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Whatchu mean..we gotta wait that long thats toying w/our emotions.


:lmao: OK, I could never live with myself thinking I was doing that to everyone, so here you go.  I just finished putting this together using 3/4" bolts and four pieces of 2" C - channel. The blade is made stationary in this position. The two ratchet straps only stop the blade from slipping forward, off the bucket. The top chain prevents the blade from tripping ahead. Blade can be separated from bucket in under a minute. Using "Float" position on the loader arms, it should hold together for the light stuff! Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

" for the light stuff! "
:fineprint Not to exceed 6" snow fall 

Thanks for updates and looking forward to your bride w/her Bobcat clearing the road.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Will that put too much transverse pressure on the left side? Causing the front end to slide to the angle? I have no idea what I am talking about, but the question did arise in my noggin.... I love the ingenuity!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

HickoryNut said:


> Will that put too much transverse pressure on the left side? Causing the front end to slide to the angle? I have no idea what I am talking about, but the question did arise in my noggin.... I love the ingenuity!


Thanks HickoryNut! In response to your thought, unless something was to happen to my Belarus, the only snow that the Bobcat will be pushing would be the light powdery stuff. A leaf blower could blow that snow away so not enough resistance to affect the tractor. Heavy wet snow could do as you suggest, but in a case like that, I'd mount the blade straight with the bucket. Bye


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

So, when are you starting construction on the wing plow so you can do your entire driveway in one pass? 

Looks good! :cheers:


----------



## philiprambo (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re:*

Thanks a lot for sharing such informative post with appropriate pictures.


----------

